# Heart Beat



## Kovu (3 Sep 2007)

Okay so is it normal to have a heart beat that rarley gets up pass 100 even after exercise or serious work?


----------



## Elmer Fudd (3 Sep 2007)

I'm afraid Heartbeat has never raised my pulse past 100, it usually sends me to sleep.


----------



## Smeggers (3 Sep 2007)

Kovu said:


> Okay so is it normal to have a heart beat that rarley gets up pass 100 even after exercise or serious work?



Only if your 125 years old?

Overtraining maybe?


----------



## Kovu (3 Sep 2007)

I'm only 15, and no I don't think so. Its about 60 - 70 resting, but it rarely rises over 80.


----------



## Steve Austin (3 Sep 2007)

Your heart rate is broken. It might need a new battery. but there is now way on earth, you can't get your HR above 80


----------



## barq (3 Sep 2007)

I think Steve must be right. I've got a heart rate monitor which occasionally refuses to work properly and registers only every other beat. Perhaps something like that. I assume you've tried taking your own pulse and counting?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2007)

Steve Austin said:


> Your heart rate is broken. It might need a new battery. but there is now way on earth, you can't get your HR above 80


I had the opposite problem with my old Vetta VHR Alpha HRM. When I bought it about 7 years back I was very slim and fit. I wanted to know my resting heart rate so I put the monitor on every morning before I got out of bed - it _always_ read 40 bpm. I'd move about a bit - still 40. If I sat up and held my breath the reading would eventually start to increase, but as soon as I lay down and relaxed it would drop back to 40 bpm. I couldn't understand why it never read 39 or 41. Surely my resting heart rate wasn't that consistent? When I bought a new HRM I found the reason - the damn thing couldn't give a reading below that figure! My new HRM showed that my resting heart rate at the time was typically in the range 32 - 34 bpm.


----------



## yenrod (3 Sep 2007)

WOW ~ some rate that..i need to relax more maybe react less to situations...



ColinJ said:


> I had the opposite problem with my old Vetta VHR Alpha HRM. When I bought it about 7 years back I was very slim and fit. I wanted to know my resting heart rate so I put the monitor on every morning before I got out of bed - it _always_ read 40 bpm. I'd move about a bit - still 40. If I sat up and held my breath the reading would eventually start to increase, but as soon as I lay down and relaxed it would drop back to 40 bpm. I couldn't understand why it never read 39 or 41. Surely my resting heart rate wasn't that consistent? When I bought a new HRM I found the reason - the damn thing couldn't give a reading below that figure! My new HRM showed that my resting heart rate at the time was typically in the range 32 - 34 bpm.


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Sep 2007)

ColinJ said:


> I had the opposite problem with my old Vetta VHR Alpha HRM. When I bought it about 7 years back I was very slim and fit. I wanted to know my resting heart rate so I put the monitor on every morning before I got out of bed - it _always_ read 40 bpm. I'd move about a bit - still 40. If I sat up and held my breath the reading would eventually start to increase, but as soon as I lay down and relaxed it would drop back to 40 bpm. I couldn't understand why it never read 39 or 41. Surely my resting heart rate wasn't that consistent? When I bought a new HRM I found the reason - the damn thing couldn't give a reading below that figure! My new HRM showed that my resting heart rate at the time was typically in the range 32 - 34 bpm.



Is your real name ARMSTRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kovu (4 Sep 2007)

barq said:


> I think Steve must be right. I've got a heart rate monitor which occasionally refuses to work properly and registers only every other beat. Perhaps something like that. I assume you've tried taking your own pulse and counting?



Hmmm, well I have done it with a heart rate monitor before and thats what I came up as. But it is really rare it goes above 80, I think the highest before was 86. That was after exercise with just taking my own pulse and counting.


----------



## Will1985 (4 Sep 2007)

If you're counting for 30 seconds, are you remembering to multiply by two?!? 

Something is wrong with your counting or the HRM, or you may want to ask your parents if you landed in a space ship and your real name is Superman/boy


----------



## Kovu (4 Sep 2007)

Definatly couting and doubling it. 

Resting now. Its 60 bpm - thats coutning myself.


----------



## Will1985 (4 Sep 2007)

Well 60 is a fairly normal resting heart rate - if you are measuring the moment you stop exercise, it sounds bizarre and you should get yourself signed up to a Pro Team who would find a way to maximise your heart rate and make you a champion!

Perhaps get someone else to check too....I often find feeling for my carotid pulse is more accurate after a strenuous run.


----------



## stephec (4 Sep 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> I'm afraid Heartbeat has never raised my pulse past 100, it usually sends me to sleep.




That scouse barmaid could raise mine anytime!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2007)

Keith Oates said:


> Is your real name ARMSTRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, given my height (nearly 6' 2") I'm nearer to being Big Mig, and compared to a lot of cyclists I've met over the past few years, I'm more of a _LEGSWEAK!!_

Other fascinating facts discovered using a HRM on hilly rides in West Yorkshire - I once wore a Polar HRM to log my heart rate throughout a 5 hour ride round the South Pennines. My heart rate barely dropped below 155 BPM the whole time, which was a bit scary. Even more scary was finding that I was at close to 200 BPM on a 25% climb on the way home. I was aged about 40 at the time, I'm sure that I couldn't get above about 185 BPM now, and I'd prefer to stick to sub-170!


----------



## Joe24 (5 Sep 2007)

I always loose my pulse, and have trouble finding it again. My brother has a HRM type thing, and if you didnt put your fingure n right it gave a false reading.


----------



## Chris James (5 Sep 2007)

I don[t have a heart rate monitor. As long as my heart continues to beat at some sort of rate and I don't keel over then I think I am doing well.

To the OP, you are definitely doing smething wrong. If your heart really never goes above 80 bpm then I suggest you see your doctor.


----------



## Kovu (5 Sep 2007)

Yeah thats what I thought. I think I am going to do a bit of testing out to make sure. Because i swear it hardly rises. 

Hmmmmm .... ill let you know. Thanks for your help, because for me something just didnt seem right.


----------



## CarnageAX (20 Sep 2007)

Just bought a HRM and been experimenting with it recently. On a hilly ride of about 15 miles my HR does not drop below 160 and my max is about 190. My theoretical max is 199 bpm but have not been able to reach that yet, too hard.


----------



## cyclebum (20 Sep 2007)

Why pay for HRMs when fingers are free? 3 fingers (no thumbs) find the bone on the edge of the wrist below the thumb and slowly slide down until you find the pulse if this is easier (with practice you should find it straight away) count for 15 seconds and multiply by 4.
Too many things can interfere with an over the counter HRM to make them totally reliable. Try using it then confirm it manually to check it's reliability.
If your resting pulse is 60 then theoretically it should rise more than 20 bpm on exersion.


----------



## Twenty Inch (21 Sep 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Why pay for HRMs when fingers are free? 3 fingers (no thumbs) find the bone on the edge of the wrist below the thumb and slowly slide down until you find the pulse if this is easier (with practice you should find it straight away) count for 15 seconds and multiply by 4.
> Too many things can interfere with an over the counter HRM to make them totally reliable. Try using it then confirm it manually to check it's reliability.
> If your resting pulse is 60 then theoretically it should rise more than 20 bpm on exersion.



Because it's a bit difficult to do when you're riding your bike, because when you get off you can see your max, min, average, training zone, calories burnt, because it's a nice technical bit of kit which makes one feel like a pro


----------

